# Salton Sea trial Niland CA



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

How's the trial going in Southern California?


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news on the open?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks from 1st series,

4,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,30,31,32,34,38,39,40,41,43,45,46,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

akbrowndogs said:


> Any news on the open?


I heard that there are 5 dogs to run tomorrow morning starting at 8:00 am sharp.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Amateur test dog will be run at 7:55 am. Please park in the parking area at Mag 7. Land blind will start with dog 39.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks all for the info.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any news on the Q


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur callbacks after second series land blind. 

6, 7, 8, 14, 15, 20, 25, 26, 30, 31, 32, 33, 39, 40, 41, 45, 49, 54, 56, 59, 60, 61, 63, 64, 65. 

Twentyfive back.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur callbacks after third series water blind

7, 20, 25, 31, 32, 33, 40, 41, 45, 49, 56, 59, 60, 61. 

Dog 56 starts in morning.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series water blind:

1, 4, 5, 8, 10, 16, 19, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 33, 35, 41, 43, 48, 53, 54, 55, 58, 64, 71. (23 dogs)

Dog #64 starts tomorrow morning (Sunday). Test dog at 8 a.m.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

PaulaE said:


> Open callbacks to the 3rd series water blind:
> 
> 1, 4, 5, 8, 10, 16, 19, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 33, 35, 41, 43, 48, 53, 54, 55, 58, 64, 71. (23 dogs)
> 
> Dog #56 starts tomorrow morning (Sunday). Test dog at 8 a.m.


I thought the rotation is 64 for the Open 3rd series.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> I thought the rotation is 64 for the Open 3rd series.


I think you are right Kareen. I wrote down the number 56 as I heard it dictated at trial headquarters. They might have thought I was typing up the Amateur information! I'm sure dog #64 will be the starting dog in the morning. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Abe won the Open. Many thanks to Jim Gonia and Eric Fangsrud for all there training help


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Glenn Norton said:


> Abe won the Open. Many thanks to Jim Gonia and Eric Fangsrud for all there training help





Congrats Glen!!!!!!!
Anybody know more?


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Amateur Results:
1= #59, Cody, owned and handled by Mary Peterson 
2= #20, Cruise, owned by Corrie and Paula Elmes, handled by Paula
3= #61, Ryely, owned by Arnie & Linda Erwin, handled by Linda
4= #45, Joe, owned by Jim and Ginger Cope, handled by Jim
RJ= #49, Tucker, owned by Bill and Gay Fruehling, handled by Bill
JAMs to 7, 25, 32, 33, 41, and 60

Open Results: 
1= #22, Abe, handled by Jim Gonia, owned by Glen Norton
2= #53, Dottie, owned and handled by Andy Kahn
3= #27, Guide, owned and handled by Bill Sargenti
4= #55, Ghost, owned by Nicole Taylor, handled by Mike Taylor
RJ= #1, Aragorn, owned and handled by Bill Sargenti
I'm sorry, but didn't get all the JAMs


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations to Corrie and Paula Elmes on their second in the am.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the winners ,placers and jams.


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody have the complete QUALIFYING and DERBY results?


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Great results. Thanks for posting, Paula, and congratulations on your Am 2nd.
So pleased to see Mary Peterson won the Am!! I hope you're spending today with a perpetual smile. Cody looked great.

Also major congrats to Glenn and Ilham Norton for Abe's Open win. It may have taken a while but perseverance pays off. Way to go Abe!! We'll see you back in Canada.

Many thanks to all the people who made the weekend a success.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Glenn!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations Glenn and all.
Had a good time.

Jeff


----------

